# MMO/(RPG) mit reduzierter Gewalt gesucht



## Hänschen (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es ein MMO wo es nicht die Hauptaufgabe ist, auf etwas Böses zu Hauen/Schiessen etc. - bzw die Haupthandlung nicht immer einen Konflikt aufbaut den man "befrieden" muss ?

Spiele wie World of Warcraft zB. künsteln ja immer neue Konflikte herbei bei denen man irgendwas zermetzeln muss - das ist dann auch der Kern des Spiels und sowas wie ein Dauerzustand.



Ich habe aber gesehen es gibt auch einige teils Comic-ähnliche Spiele, wie ist es mit denen ?

Oder weiss jemand ein brauchbares Game ?

Darf auch ruhig zum Teil eine Farmer-Simulation oder sowas haben.


----------



## e4syyy (5. Juni 2013)

Star Wars Galaxies. Offiziel LEIDER LEIDER eingestellt. 
Aber es gibt einen guten Emu: SWGEmu Forums - SWGEmu Announcements

Schade, dass es keine guten Open-World MMO's mehr mit den vielen möglichkeiten eines Star Wars Galaxies gibt. R.I.P.


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2013)

EVE Online wäre was.


----------



## Hänschen (5. Juni 2013)

Bei EVE Online wirste doch bestimmt toal abgezockt, die warten nur auf Neulinge um sie fertigzumachen in der offenen Zone.

Dann behacken dich die Corporations bzw. Gilden und dubiose Gönner drücken dir Kredite rein etc.




Edit: ich werds mir trotzdem mal überlegen, dank dir !


----------

